# Is www.gatewayultra.com safe ?



## legend_zelda (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi im planing to buy ezflash so i found this store free shipping worldwid can be trust ? Thanks


----------



## legend_zelda (Apr 7, 2016)

Up


----------

